# Acro II project in florida



## planegene (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the Acrosport II project in Florida listed on Barnstormers? The number is N6N. I know it was damaged and repaired. But I am looking to purchase this plane and wanting some more info.


----------

